# Oh wow......



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I just picked up my new glasses, after wearing the same lenses for more than 10 years. What a difference. All this time I thought my house was CLEAN! Boy, was I surprised at the amount of stuff I noticed that is NOT EVEN CLOSE to clean! So, now I am re-cleaning all the spring cleaning I just did last month, and really getting it clean. The Mr. Clean company must just love me right now-I'm burning through those sponges on my walls and woodwork.........lol.

On a positive note, it is now possible for me to do a much better job painting the rooms. I bought a point n paint last night for the paneling. The pads are good and thick, with longer fibers on them. I anticipate a nice job of painting the paneling and being done with the living room by the end of the week. 

YAY-the end of the week! (which just means I get to start another room on Sunday.......lol!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, Ninn. I think I have heard the same thing from everyone I know who wears glasses. I hope it is a long time before I need them, I like pretending that my house is clean!

Good luck with your painting. I want to do my diningroom this spring, once it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, the paint turned out to be a bit lighter than I planned on, but it looks great. I'm finishing up the trim tomorrow and then its off to buy new curtains and toss pillows. Slip covers are next!


----------

